# Spotted - Matthew McConaughey wearing a Clé de Cartier



## mick arthur

Here are a couple of pics of Matthew McConaughey wearing a Clé de Cartier in a recent Lincoln MKX commercial.


----------



## Time Exposure

Good catch! I tried to figure it out also but couldn't do it. 
I wonder how the watch came to be in the commercial? Is it his personal watch? Was it gifted for promotional reasons from Cartier? Was there some agreement to tease it in the Lincoln commercial? Interest stuff.
I went to the Cartier web site to check it out. Beautiful style as I find most Cartier watches are.
Oh, and thanks for not asking if it's fake. Plenty of those threads here...


----------



## philskywalker

My neighbors 1962 Lincoln has a Cartier clock on the dash, there is a long history between the two


----------



## Time Exposure

philskywalker said:


> My neighbors 1962 Lincoln has a Cartier clock on the dash, there is a long history between the two


Is it a Continental? My co-worker has one, but I'll have to look more closely at the clock!








I never expected it to be so difficult to find, but the color of his car is the same custom blue paint color originally found on the Hess & Eisenhardt limo that was used by U.S. President John F. Kennedy. After Kennedy's assassination, the limo was painted black.


----------



## Hydesg

this is bullocks


----------



## Hydesg




----------

